# New, from the Ego that walks like a man



## hboy43 (May 10, 2009)

Hi:

Frank Stronach has a book out "The Magna Man". Sounds like some sort of super hero.

"His employees, managers and shareholders - and society at large - have benefitted from billions of dollars in profits" - from advert in Macleans. Just not the unwarranted billions he collected on the way out for his voting shares.

Yes, this man is a capitalist hero all right.

hboy43


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

So, ok, he wrote a book and collected a few million and went back to the old country to retire. 
What is your point? 
It is a capitalist society after all..just ask Kevin "show me the money?" O'Leary (Dragon's Den).


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Everyone is writing a book these days, from Bieber's mom to Pippa Middleton.

I do plan to read 'The Magna Man: My Road to Economic Freedom'.

It's about time CMF members wrote a book, too, no? :encouragement:


----------



## hboy43 (May 10, 2009)

Toronto.gal said:


> It's about time CMF members wrote a book, too, no? :encouragement:


After you, my chapter would be pretty skinny.

hboy43


----------



## Daniel A. (Mar 20, 2011)

I did read Kevin's book and it was interesting. :greedy_dollars:


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

i'm writing a comic book tentatively titled Wonder Woman and the Magma Male: Do-It-Yourself Investor Legends from CanadianMoneyForum.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Toronto.gal said:


> It's about time CMF members wrote a book, too, no?


There already are 2 - 3 CMF members with published books.
Money Gal, Four Pillars, and I believe Potato has an online e-book as well.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

I know that Harold [except about Potato], but the joke was that everyone is writing a book these days using someone else's connection/fame, and how many members does CMF have? Isn't CMF famous by now? 

You could write a great book, too!

*hboy:* your book/chapter, would not be skinny at all, especially since you pretty much disagree with everything I say, albeit not directly, but whether you believe it or not, we think alike as well.


----------



## hboy43 (May 10, 2009)

Toronto.gal said:


> *hboy:* your book/chapter, would not be skinny at all, especially since you pretty much disagree with everything I say, albeit not directly, but whether you believe it or not, we think alike as well.


Yes, I see this to some extent. You are at times a hyperactive version of me, trading a stock 50 times in a year, to my 10 times a decade - apparently to good results though. Carry on.

hboy43


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

hboy43 said:


> You are at times a hyperactive version of me, trading a stock 50 times in a year


That was 51x I believe, in 2.5 years [not one year], so if you take a monthly average, you'll see the trades were low! :biggrin:

Not me who's hyperactive, *it's the markets! * 

Like I pointed out in the example you noted, I'm up nearly $30K for my hard work as opposed to being down nearly 50%. Impossible to achieve such results without the markets we have had the last few years.


----------



## hboy43 (May 10, 2009)

Toronto.gal said:


> That was 51x I believe, in 2.5 years [not one year], so if you take a monthly average, you'll see the trades were low! :biggrin:
> 
> Not me who's hyperactive, *it's the markets! *
> 
> Like I pointed out in the example you noted, I'm up nearly $30K for my hard work as opposed to being down nearly 50%. Impossible to achieve such results without the markets we have had the last few years.


Volatility + not going bankrupt = opportunity

I think choosing investments is much like choosing an orthogonal set in mathematics. Doesn't matter what set you choose in mathematics, any set gives the tools to perform your mathematical tricks. I think same holds for investing. Choose 20 or so stocks with reasonable diversification and they give the tools to get great returns. 

At any given time one or two will be in the doghouse and trending under allocation - a signal to buy more. One or two will currently be popular, trim back a bit. Most people insist on screwing with the members in the set by selling out the under performers, and bringing in a new member. Sometimes they swap out the entire set, say exchanging 20 stocks for 20 mutual funds, or go all in in real estate. These people tend to harvest the bad stuff of each set in sequence, instead of just paying attention to their chosen initial set and patiently over the years and decades harvesting the opportunities as they appear. This manifests itself in the fact that most mutual fund investors have lower returns than the mutual funds. They swap set members (mutual funds) instead of buying more of existing members when on sale.

In my set, most are muddling along trending upwards, but not doing much exciting, maybe 18-20 of the 24 or so. BBD.B, SU, and SNC are current doghouse members and I have added to all in the last 2 years or so. NBD went from doghouse in past years to Boardwalk, bought some last year, sold some (damn!) this year. HSE may have left the doghouse and gone to pee on a nearby tree.

Pick a set and stick with it. Buy more of set members when they go on sale. Sell them back when they get hot. Though you and I trade at very different frequencies, I think you share this philosophy whether or not you have ever actually expressed it out loud.

Volatility + not going bankrupt = opportunity

Anyhow, having said that you will have to take my remaining Norbord out of my "dead cold hands". Currently well over weight.

hboy43


----------



## hboy43 (May 10, 2009)

Double post. Sorry


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

Bought some SNC yesterday and hopefully it will leave the doghouse to go pee as well.


----------

